# how to see ram voltage



## codyjansen (Jan 26, 2010)

is there any way i can see my ram voltage???


----------



## theonedub (Jan 26, 2010)

In your BIOS, or download HW monitor and see if its able to display it.


----------



## codyjansen (Jan 26, 2010)

in my bios i only see auto i will try hw monitor


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 26, 2010)

I think AsusProbe II has ram volts. Should be on your driver disc.


----------



## francis511 (Jan 26, 2010)

Speedfan ?


----------



## Zenith (Jan 28, 2010)

CPU ID HW monitor gives you RAM voltage readings.


----------



## codyjansen (Jan 29, 2010)

Zenith said:


> CPU ID HW monitor gives you RAM voltage readings.



i cant find it


----------



## hat (Jan 29, 2010)

hwinfo32?
http://www.hwinfo.com/download32.html


----------



## codyjansen (Jan 29, 2010)

hat said:


> hwinfo32?
> http://www.hwinfo.com/download32.html



THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

it shows me.


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 29, 2010)

well or you could go into your bios. where it says ram volts go to the "auto" and hold "shift" and hit the "+" key it will let you manually set your ram voltage if you want to lower the voltage simply hit the "-" key


----------

